# Black crinkle paint valve cover



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

I'm trying to decide if I want to sell an extra valve cover I have. It's painted w/ black crinkle paint. I think it's one of the best finishes I've seen on a cover. It's very tough and durable paint. I was curious if there might be some interest here, if so I'll post in the FS section. I'm thinking ~$65. Let me know if this sounds reasonable.


----------

